# Fish stopped breeding



## mrscrystal23 (Jul 5, 2012)

I was wondering if anyone could tell me why all of a sudden my fish are no longer breeding . In my tank there are about 18 fish mollies and platies and for some reason they stopped having babies . the girls outnumber the boys 4 or 5 to 1 . And this seem to have happened after I had a ich and fin rot outbreak . followed the directions for treating the ich and once everything was ok I treated for the fin rot . I did constant water changes and not one fish had died in quite a while . Let me know if you need any more information about my tank to help me ....


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

Tank size? They will shut off when overcrowded, and fin rot is always water quality (ich often is too).
What med did you use for the outbreak?


----------



## mrscrystal23 (Jul 5, 2012)

I knew you would be the one who answered me . Thanks Navigator . LOL . Ok most of the fish died while I was treating the ich with rid ich . The ones that survived that had damage to their fins so after I was sure the ich was gone I treated with melafix for the fin and tail rot . Everybody has fully recovered and I never plan on letting it get overcrowded the way it was before because you said that where my problems began . But they are not breeding at all . I search for babies every Saturday before I do my water change and I have not found a baby in at least 4 weeks . the tank is a 55 gallon and all the water parameters are fine .


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

That's a nice big tank, and I'm getting predictable, eh?

Two things pop into mind - time to recover and cannibalism. As unscientific as this sounds, sometimes you get a couple of cannibals, and sometimes if they were overcrowded, they will have developed bad habits. I have two molly tanks across the room from each other, with almost identical set-ups but different mollies. One eats every fry, the other is full of young. I have no clue why they differ.

Or, they need time to get over the illness. I've had that too. I had some wild mollies that never became gravid after I treated a nasty tapeworm they arrived with. They were infertile, even if they lived for years. Others take a few months off before restarting.

Yeah, guessing looks like guessing sometimes...


----------



## mrscrystal23 (Jul 5, 2012)

Navigator they're still breeding the fry are just hiding under all the plants . I uprooted all of my plants today do I can vacuum that side of the tank and I found at least 50 fry


----------

